# Pics of our new addition we got on Nov 5th



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Layla


















Layla & Her sister Emma









We're gonna need a bigger bed


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

All that wrinkly skin. She is adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable. It seems like yesterday that you brought home Emma. Hard to believe that she is all grown up and now a big sister to little Layla.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> She is adorable. It seems like yesterday that you brought home Emma. Hard to believe that she is all grown up and now a big sister to little Layla.


I know I can't believe Emma is over 2 years old now! It does seem like yesterday Emma was just a little pup, how they grow so fast


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures for tonight 









Sleeping in weird positions









First bath time









Nap after bath


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Such a cutie! So nice that she and Emma are getting along so well - the pictures of the 2 of them cuddling are so sweet!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I need your name and number. My wife is going to have to chew on someones but when I bring home a new pup. I will blame you. That pup is adorable.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

pwrstrk02 said:


> I need your name and number. My wife is going to have to chew on someones but when I bring home a new pup. I will blame you. That pup is adorable.


 I don't think I can take the blame for that one :


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

ridiculous pictures! love the spooning one.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Both your girls are beautiful - loving the reds.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,what a cute chubster!!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG...I sooo LOVE your new pups name (my choice if we had gotten a girl), and I sooooooo LOVE the bathtime pics and spooning pic. Emma looks like such a doll with her new sister....Congratulations!!!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Emma & Layla playing tug


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the pics of the 2 of them playing with the toy and each other. Such beautiful girls! congrats to you


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

pwrstrk02 said:


> I need your name and number. My wife is going to have to chew on someones but when I bring home a new pup. I will blame you. That pup is adorable.


ROFL... That's funny.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

there gorgeous


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Those pictures take my breath away.
I only have one word: IRRESISTIBLE 
What a beautiful life that they have with each other.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG so adorable! Do you know what mix she is?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I always love the red goldens. She is absolutely adorable and I love those white paws. And those cuddling pictures are too cute!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your new baby is adorable!! Emma is beautiful too! They look like they get along so well! Congratulations!! I love the little white on Layla's toes. My Holly has a black patch on her side. (Thats one of the reasone I chose her!!)


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> OMG so adorable! Do you know what mix she is?


Shes a purebred golden, just like her sister. I love the white on her paws too. I think it will go away though. Emma had a white patch on her chest as a pup and it went away as she grew. Who knows though lol.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two make a gorgeous looking pair.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Had no idea that they could have white paws though I had heard of golden with white on the chest that goes away. Super cute!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh My!!! What a cutie Patutie!!!!!:: Love all the pics, esp. the spooning ones....the girls look great together!!!!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Sleepy girls


















Smiling in her sleep 









Layla, Me & Emma outside


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you get Layla from the same breeder you got Emma? What breeder did you get Layla from anyways shes totally cute! I cant wait till Tys is around two years old, thats when I'm planning on bringing him home a brother  I love the white on the tips of the paw, it might go away or it might stay. Bear (my first Golden I grew up with) had white on his chest and a really small tiny section of white on his head  granted he was the reddish colour so as he aged he practically got white everywhere lol But before then he had those bits of white


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

GoldenSummer said:


> Did you get Layla from the same breeder you got Emma? What breeder did you get Layla from anyways shes totally cute! I cant wait till Tys is around two years old, thats when I'm planning on bringing him home a brother  I love the white on the tips of the paw, it might go away or it might stay. Bear (my first Golden I grew up with) had white on his chest and a really small tiny section of white on his head  granted he was the reddish colour so as he aged he practically got white everywhere lol But before then he had those bits of white


No we got Emma from a breeder in our city & we got Layla from a breeder that was about 4 hours away from us. Kind've a drive but it was worth it . Lol yeah I don't care if the white stays or goes my wife & I both like it on her :.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

She sure likes to sleep on her back lol. It's funny how pups sleep in the WEIRDEST positions :


----------

